# Username change?



## mcrx (Jan 4, 2017)

Is there a way to change one's username? just curious.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 4, 2017)

An Admin would have to do that for you. I am sure one will see this and get back to you.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 5, 2017)

We can do this for you or if you like, click on the contact link at the bottom of the page to reach the help desk.  Make the request for a username change and let them know what name you would like.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 5, 2017)

I like mcrx.   Why in the world would you want to change it?


----------



## mcrx (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks Janet H! 

----------
roadfix-awe! I know! I'm having second thoughts. It's so easy to sign in with the four letter name. hehe And obviously I like it too. The only reason was...well, i'm not sure it matters anymore.


----------

